# General > The Literature Network >  Chatroom for forum

## tomfyhr

Is there currently a chatroom for this forum? If there isn´t one, is there any plans on creating one in a not-so-distant future? I believe it would be a great opportunity to allow spontaneous discussions about literature and other media.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Here ya go: http://www.online-literature.com/for...0-General-Chat or if you can't use the link the path is: 
Home > Forum > General > General Chat

----------


## tomfyhr

> Here ya go: http://www.online-literature.com/for...0-General-Chat or if you can't use the link the path is: 
> Home > Forum > General > General Chat


Is there anything reminscent to the chatroom found on the social network Facebook or embedded chatrooms offered by the service named Chatango?

----------

